# Gainesville Scores:??



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

Gainesville Scores:
Where they at?  Bear you not on the Job bro..lol

Had a good time seeing some folks...  I definitely got a lesson in "Set your Sight  Talk later"  

Yup 5" in the leg on a 43 yard target shot for 32... 
Tale of the tape..  to myt defense 

"got good line"  Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

where's the rest of the pic's???  dolores took a 100, lol!!


----------



## KPreston (Apr 17, 2012)

*Shoot!*

Hey BA, that looks like a "HOYT" shot down there in the leg!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## kpreston84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey BA don't feel bad I know a few others that where having the same luck.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> where's the rest of the pic's??? Dolores took a 100, lol!!



Yeah!  Nah she took 135... to be exact.  This was all the time I could dedicate to a little selfish Indulgent on my part....  
Ok I will post a few more, and mirror them on FB.



KPreston said:


> Hey BA, that looks like a "HOYT" shot down there in the leg!!!!!!!---KP---



Listen up here Mr. state champion,  good shooting, I  refuse to shoot bad, Preston Sr.  
My Mathews hit exactly where it supposed to, 10" LOW...


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

More..


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

and


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

more..


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

more...


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats It the end.....


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

now you're talkin' ba.  i knew that you could..nice going


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

oh, and thanks for the new avatar...you da mathews man


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 17, 2012)

so I was looking on FB one day and I realized that I took a lot of photos of peeps who now use them for their avatar or profile pics... hmnnn I may be on to something..


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you find the scores BA?????? A little help...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685294


How's that!?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

ba, you and dolores just keep taking those pic's...the avatars will take care of themselves, lol!!  great pic's


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 17, 2012)

Johnny, is the timing that far out on that "Great Value brand" bow  or is it just the picture? Looks like the top cam is WAY behind. 

By the way, SEXY legs!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2012)

it's on the little marks on the cams, and it paper tunes like a dream for a pete ****ley shooting system special.  i'm still getting used to the let-off (70%), but it draws smoothly.  i didn't think i'd like it at first, but it's growing on me.  i swapped a guy in jersey my bowtech for it, even.  it's supposed to be fast, but my draw length is so short, i've still got to shoot knitting needles to get close to the speed limit, lol!!


----------



## JC280 (Apr 18, 2012)

I picked up the score books yesterday evening and will be working on getting them posted today.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 18, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Did you find the scores BA?????? A little help...http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685294
> How's that!?



Appreciated!! But those were the wrong set of scores...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2012)

BlackArcher said:


> Appreciated!! But those were the wrong set of scores...



Oh yeah, I forgot they had two in a row....my BAd......lol


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2012)

that's ok, 729, we all know the mind is the first to go when you hit the senior class, lol


----------



## JC280 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got the scores posted! 

Now I'm getting up in 3 hours to drive 14 hours but hey I got your scores posted.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 20, 2012)

JC280 said:


> I got the scores posted!
> 
> Now I'm getting up in 3 hours to drive 14 hours but hey I got your scores posted.




Where they be ? Link ?


----------



## Big John (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/scores/3d-scores/


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 20, 2012)

you did a great job, BUT as many years as i've known you..you still can't spell my name right??????????  JOHNNY  LENNOX..lennox with 2 n's like the air conditioner


----------



## GaBear (Apr 22, 2012)

For The Record Spanka
The bear don't do scores No More.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 25, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> you did a great job, BUT as many years as i've  known you..you still can't spell my name right??????????  JOHNNY   LENNOX..lennox with 2 n's like the air conditioner



Well alright, alright, alright!!



GaBear said:


> For The Record Spanka
> The bear don't do scores No More.



I heard.. Da Bear... See you this weekend..  and I am charging up my camera..
So  get your sunday bests, press your corsets, put on your girdles..
I got the niKon on the case we be taking pics of every thing... and posting for those Who DiD not make it...


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 25, 2012)

i'll have my cheap - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - walmart camera as well, BUT i won't have my own personal photographer (ba), lol!!


----------



## GaBear (Apr 25, 2012)

BlackArcher said:


> I heard.. Da Bear... See you this weekend..  and I am charging up my camera..
> So  get your sunday bests, press your corsets, put on your girdles..
> I got the niKon on the case we be taking pics of every thing... and posting for those Who DiD not make it...



Yep For Guys Like Me. Good Luck This weekend BA


----------

